# Chick with swollen shut eye?



## Dani-1995

Hey everyone, 

I'm new here but very familiar with the sister forum this one, the goat spot. I've only chickens for a couple of days so their pretty new to me.

Anyway I hatched out a chick using an incubator 2 days ago. His eye wouldn't open and was sealed shut. I asked a friend and they said it had to do with low humidity in the bator and to wipe with a warm wet paper towel a couple times a.day. I did that and it slowly opened, however when I changed the water this morning he was.hanging his head and I noticed a lot of swelling under the eye. He can't open it because it swelled shut. When I open it the eye is very watery like when people cry or get poked in the eye. 

I'm out of ideas! Any advice for this.little guy? I gave him sav a chick electrolytes and probios this morning in his water.and he's eating some.


----------



## Dani-1995

Here is a picture of it


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

URGENT! EXPERTS NEEDED! No expert. I'll post to get this thread to the top of the list though. THIS IS IMPORTANT STUFF


----------



## Dani-1995

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> URGENT! EXPERTS NEEDED! No expert. I'll post to get this thread to the top of the list though. THIS IS IMPORTANT STUFF


I was afraid of that. He eats, drinks ansld walks. He acted much better after I added the save a chick to the water. He isn't getting bullied by the other chicks.


----------



## EdisNiksic

I have a similier problem with one of my silkies. I put duramycine into the water and i clean the eyes out with warm wet paper towel and then put a couple drops of flax seed oil into each eye. They have it in the nutrition and vitimin section at schnucks and the duramycine should be at a farm store. Where ever they have feed and supplies for farm animals they should also have the antibiotic


----------



## Dani-1995

How much duramycin would you add? I have it on hand for my goats. No flax seed oil though I have neosporin and I also have vet rx if it could be respiratory


----------



## Dani-1995

Update: I flushed his eye with saline solution and gave vet rx down the throat. I read somewhere it could be a respiratory infection so I'm treating for that. I will begin ointment in the eye tomorrow. He's very strong and did not like the care one bit. He's actually starting to hold his eye more open now. Yayyyyy!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I can't imagine him being hatched with a respiratory infection, and if he is getting better without an antibotic, then I wouldn't give it to him. He will become resistant to it. He may just have gotten off to a weak start, and is gaining strength. But you do whatever you think is best, you are there with him, and we aren't. Let us know how he does!


----------



## Dani-1995

I've decided to hold off on antibiotics... just going to clean it and put some neosporin on it. I did the vet rx just in case he could have developed something... since it isn't an antibiotic I figured it would be fine. 

I don't know a whole lot about poultry yet so I'm relying heavily on experience with other animals. I think he will be over it soon though... he's very strong!


----------



## Energyvet

Try flax seed oil or cod liver oil dropped on the eye. Don't wait more than three days after trying this to see a vet if its not improving. Eyes aren't that different species to species. You generally will be better in 3 days if its gonna work.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Any update on this chick? There are specific antibiotic eye ointments that can be tried. Let us know how the chick is doing.


----------



## Dani-1995

Her eye is still puffy but is open. Its draining out a yellowish fluid. I called a vet and they told me it was likely an injury and to continue what I was doing. It is still eating, drinking and doing well overall


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Hmm. I don't like the yellowish fluid concept. Did you tell the vet about that?


----------



## Dani-1995

Yeah, he told me that the draining is good and since the swelling was also going down it meant the infection was coming out. He said its best it drains like that. 

He's our dog vet but seems to know he's talking about. He said as long as it doesn't smell foul it is fine. He expects swelling to be gone within a couple days


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Cool! I hope it recovers and goes on to live and long and happy chickie life.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

It's looks like a chick I had i took it to a vet and it had mycoplasma I would take it to vet ASAP he will give u antibiotics and should heal my chicken is now fully grown walks eats and drinks fine also lays but she only has one eye


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I have a polish chick with one eye **** as well, he's a spicy one and opens it when he wants. It doesn't look gooey or nasty he just only opens it when he feels the need. Ha. Should I be concerned?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

If it eat and drinks it should be fine just keep an eye on it my chicken opens the eye and it's just all blue with a giant vein running through


----------



## Dani-1995

His eye is still there and he is opening it alot more. I think its dry so I have been putting ointment in it for moisture and that seems to help. The drainage is going down a bit and swelling is close to gone. 

I think we will continue treatment as reccomended buy our vet and if.it.takes a.wrong turn he/she will go to the vets office


----------



## Energyvet

Glad you got past the worst of that.


----------

